# MPO transfer to civilian police?



## neutmiller (13 Oct 2009)

Hello, I am new here. I could not find what I was exactly looking for. The recruiters told me I qualified for MP at first and then told me that they made a mistake but I qualify for MPO after I submitted my app. I am scheduled to do my test and interview soon. My original goal was to do my time in military police and then transfer to a civilian force. Since I am only qualified for MPO at this time and if I was sucessful in being hired as MPO, would I be able to do a lateral transfer to a civilian force as an MPO or do they only look at MP's. I don't look at the MPO role as a waste because you could gain some great experince there but I assume you would have to start with a civilian force as a new applicant and not experinced. Any info on this topic? Thanks.


----------



## garb811 (13 Oct 2009)

MPO will not qualify you for a lateral transfer.


----------

